# Shoot through windows on Ameristep ground blinds



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)

I bought a ground blind for my daughter she is afraid of heights and is fidgety she shoots a crossbow but she uses mechanical broadheads
I don't think that it's a good idea to shoot through the window even know it says shoot through window due to blades opening up what do you think in blind now thanks again for your help


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I wouldn't shoot any broad head through the mesh Windows. Leave them open enough to clear the mesh. Wear dark clothing and be smart about your movement-deer won't see you in a dark blind.


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)

I was thinking the sameonly the windows


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I wouldn't.


----------



## Still Hookinn (Oct 24, 2013)

My dad has shot 12 deer through the windows of his blind. All with fixed blades. Mechanicals are a no no.


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)

Thank you guys much appreciated looks like the bucks are checking scrapes my daughter has a nice 8 pt on trail camera yesterday checking at 1:50 am 8:30am 150pm all10/27 I checked the card last night and she was excited also had a smaller buck come into the scrape we ended up seeing 3 does 50yds behind her blind but it was getting to dark with the cloud cover good luck All and thanks again for responding


----------



## DontDoubtTheJones (Oct 25, 2016)

Mechanical broadheads no - fixed broadheads are fine


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

DontDoubtTheJones said:


> Mechanical broadheads no - fixed broadheads are fine


I have the same blind & I'm leary of shooting threw them. Would think the vanes would catch up.


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

Burnin Daylight, Just make sure you leave the windows open when not in the blind. Deer will get used to them being closed , then when opened they will spook. Trust me !


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)

Lowerider1029 said:


> Burnin Daylight, Just make sure you leave the windows open when not in the blind. Deer will get used to them being closed , then when opened they will spook. Trust me !


Thank you


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)

BURNIN DAYLIGHT said:


> Thank you


My son saw a giant last Tuesday with a doe no pics actually :very few deer on camera since Friday


----------

